# Hello From NC baby!



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Yo! Im EXTREMELY new to snow boarding and thought i could get some help here!  I already know my board size and all, but dont exactly know what to wear when i hit the snow 
I have a pretty warm Snow coat from L.L. bean that ive had forever, its in good condition, bit idk if it'll work for boarding. is there any like Wind-resistincy or anything involved when boarding? cause the coat is preeeeetty puffy. 

Hit me back and help me out please!

-Savy


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

When choosing what to wear, choose clothes that are warm and water proof. That coat will most likely work because L.L. Bean is an outdoor store. As for pants, get some water resistant snowpants. The most important thing would be your gloves, trust me if your hands are cold you won't ride as well.


----------

